# Red Footed Tort, approved foods?



## My Sweet Skittles (Aug 18, 2015)

Again, I see so much contradiction online about what is good and what is not! 
Kale - Yes or No
Banana - Yes or No

Sweet Potatoes - Cooked or raw?

Can I offer just one food item, that is if I don't feel like stopping for lettuce after work but I know there is a ton of yellow squash in the fridge at home?


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 19, 2015)

I suppose yeah but i believe Redfoots prefer a variety of foods, they like choice. I think Kale is a yes I've read in a care guide, Banana I'm not sure I've read not too much of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 19, 2015)

Very little banana. I feed banana about once or twice a month.
Something easy like hibiscus leaves and flowers is a good everyday food.
Romaine everyday is ok.
Mazuri is great because if you run out of food you can wet it and serve it in seconds.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

My reds love kale and bananas. I also feed bananas one or two times a month. I feed them kale, escarole, endive, romaine, spring mix, raddiccio, turnips, mustards, collards, hibiscus leaves & flowers, tomatoes occasionally, boiled chicken, mushrooms, strawberries, cantaloupe, raspberries, squash, kiwi, mangoes, peaches, that's some to name. I did mazuri for about 6 mos and my torts wouldn't eat anything else. Finally for the past 4 months they've been eating anything I offer again. Everyone feeds their reds different. I try to do a variety. Fruits two times a week and greens, flowers and leaves the other 5 days. I give them boiled chicken about one time a month. I don't have the right answer. But this is what I've been doing. I've always been told and read different things on what's right and what's not. I'm not sure if I should be offering more protein or more fruit?! But I feel as if I have some very healthy tortoises. I read al OT on the forum what other individuals offer their torts. I still need more plants to offer.


----------



## SouthernRFT (Aug 26, 2015)

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/feeding_redfoots.html

If you check out that study the wild redfoots seem to eat more fruit than anything else.


----------

